# Speculation Surfaces on Sirius Investor



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.skyreport.com/#Story2

There's speculation that Sirius may take in another investor, yet those rumors didn't help the stock, which closed down 4 percent to $3.36 in trading Tuesday.

Among the talked-about companies are Clear Channel Communications, the radio giant that already has a stake in Sirius competitor XM Satellite Radio. The other strategic investor suggestion is every rumor-monger's favorite: EchoStar.

EchoStar declined to comment on the speculation. Sirius couldn't be reached for comment.

Kit Spring, analyst with Stifel Nicolaus, told CNN/Money Online that EchoStar's interest in Sirius could be a good bet. "EchoStar rumors have been out there in the past, and that would make more sense," Spring said.


----------

